
Shocking images show surfer paddling through mounds of plastic trash in Mexico - andrewstuart
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/travel_news/article-6946683/Shocking-images-surfer-paddling-mounds-plastic-trash-Mexico.html
======
andrewstuart
Except it's not actually shocking, its sadly expected.

